# [NFS]Need For Speed the Run PC Patch Available Now and It Comes With A Special Bonus



## TAr

Quote:


> It's been a long time in the making but today we're very happy to say that Need for Speed The Run patch is now available. Here are some highlights of the updates in the patch, but for a full list visit the Need for Speed "Downloads" page:
> 
> - 30 FPS cap is disabled when v-sync is set to OFF in advanced display settings
> - Tweaked reset behavior for a number of tracks in The Run where resets seemed too close to the main race route
> - When players go off track, they will be reset back onto the track instead of at the last checkpoint. Crashes will still result in a reset to the last checkpoint.
> - Added Quick Match option from multiplayer menu


http://www.needforspeed.com/post/need-speed-run-pc-patch-available-now-and-it-comes-special-bonus

Play need for speed the run at 60fps and also Xbox 360 wireless controller. Fixes
Leave me some comments for finding this for you guys


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> - 30 FPS cap is disabled when v-sync is set to OFF in advanced display settings


I think this isn't quite yet what PC gamers had in mind. You're supposed to also have V-Sync at 60fps and even 120fps so there is no tearing. Seems like it needs a second patch.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Too bad I still hate the rest of the game.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - 30 FPS cap is disabled when v-sync is set to OFF in advanced display settings
> 
> 
> 
> I think this isn't quite yet what PC gamers had in mind. You're supposed to also have V-Sync at 60fps and even 120fps so there is no tearing. Seems like it needs a second patch.
Click to expand...

thats how it was built actually since i believe console was the main platform they were developing for..


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Fixed formatting and source...


----------



## th3illusiveman

its about time they remove that ridiculous cap! Might pick it up when it's on sale now.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - 30 FPS cap is disabled when v-sync is set to OFF in advanced display settings
> 
> 
> 
> I think this isn't quite yet what PC gamers had in mind. You're supposed to also have V-Sync at 60fps and even 120fps so there is no tearing. Seems like it needs a second patch.
Click to expand...

Maybe you can use MSI Afterburner beta to set up the fps cap.


----------



## ThePath

Even though the game is limited to 30fps, the games run very smooth. I don't think I would notice the difference if it runs at 60fps

Also, I would rather play it 30fps with v-sync than 60fps with no v-sync


----------



## 66racer

Nice can't wait to try with the fps uncapped


----------



## Tippy

Shouldn't I be able to force vSync through drivers and get it locked to 120fps of tear-free greatness?


----------



## TAr

Yes exactly what I did


----------



## Newbie2009

Might pick this up after all.


----------

